# ATTN: Boost_boy



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Sup, I'm new to the forum here. I'm debating over the pros and cons of CA18DET vs. SR20DET, and you seem to be the person to ask about the CA18  I've read up on it and have learned a few things; fundamentally stronger than the SR20, near bulletproof, very tunable, technologically advanced, etc etc. The only problem I've heard of with them is that it's *very* difficult to get performance parts in the US because they were not produced over here, and the CA18 is not a very common swap.

I have a 92 240SX coupe with either a CA18 or an SR20 going into it. The SR20 engine package will run me $1500 w/o shippping, while I can get the CA18 for $900. I'm leaning toward the CA18, but there's the issue of parts availability.

Have you had any problems getting performance parts for your CA18? I'm looking for about 300WHP; high-flow intercooler, turbo upgrade, and all the associated electronics that go along with it (boost control, fuel control, etc). How hard is it to get these things in the states? How expensive? I'd appreciate any info you can give me  Thanks!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

my advice would to be check austrailian sites. they love the S13 over there and have everything you need. plus everything is in english 

check you local( or not so local importer too)
since you're getting engines and stuff, they can probaly get you other goodies too


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

I've checked a lot of Australian sites and gotten a ton of good info. But that's the problem; they're Australian. They talk about how easy the engine is to tune, but they're halfway around the world  I've gotten general feedback that the CA18DET is tough to get performance parts for in the US.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i would go with the SR in the long run.
less hastle, plus the part interchangability with the n/a SR


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> less hastle, plus the part interchangability with the n/a SR


 I really can't see how it's less hassle when the CA was in the S12 and S13 body's before the SR. And as far interchangeability, the CA18 also has an american sibling in the 1988-90 nissan pulsar which produced 125hp @6400rpm and 115ft/lbs of torque @4500rpm and the only difference between the two being the pistons, rods, oil squirters and intake/exhaust systems. The SR seems to be the more popular among the younger bunch. No one seems to like the KA and most youngsters don't know what a CA18 is! That's just too bad for them! I have complete success with my 1.8 litre CA and would like to add that my b12 sentra is one [email protected] street car that loves to ride hard on the top end and do it reliably.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the ca18det is a damn good motor. but if you want a quick, not so hard, powerful (more potentially) swap, go with the sr20. i priced EVERYTHING to get a ca running right vs. an sr, and i didn't have the money for the ca. so sr here we go... BTW, props for the ca18det swap, your the only one in the states to my knowledge with a well running ca! nice work. how'd you do it?!?!?!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> how'd you do it?!?!?!


 Trial and error and dedication no matter what the cost! I paid for my mistakes in this plight, but the rewards offset the bitterness of the past.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

Check Out www.silviaaustralia.com


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I really can't see how it's less hassle when the CA was in the S12 and S13 body's before the the SR. And as far interchangeability, the CA18 also has an american sibling in the 1988-90 nissan pulsar and *


wow. three years worth of cars to source parts from...
what about the se-r's and the later SE's to get all the goodie goodies from? 
in my eyes that creates less hassle
don't get me wrong i like the CA but real is real.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I've said my piece on this and it's up to the individual to decide which is best for his application. I'm very pleased with my selection and don't want to turn this thread into an Sr vs CA comparison. You like the SR and I like the CA! You keep that little bit of torque and horse power difference and I'll keep the bullet-proofness, ease of serviceabilty and that awesome ability to rev freely to 9000rpm.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well CA man, i'm not gona bother with either. my RB clip is on a ship to america.......then a truck to my house, then a lift to my engine bay. i could careless who has what and whats better. like you said i'm not here to start some stupid war. but the guy who started this thread stated he was comparing pro's and cons of both engines.......thats where i came in...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u can get ca's cheaper than 900.00 there was ca18det sitting on the floor at the shop where i used to work. it had the turbo, intercooler, tranny, and ecu....it came in from cali for around 800.00. the only problem was that the harness was cut and the customer couldnt source any wiring diagrams


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey, there are a few spots online that have CA wiring diagrams. i can name a few if you want.....


----------

